# طلب اسماء مكاتب الهندسة الصحية فى مصر



## م/ مسلمة (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم :84:​من فضلكم انا بحاجة لاسماء المكاتب الهندسية فى مجال الهندسة الصحية فى مصر وارجو منكم إفادتى باسماءها وايميلاتها او تليفوناتها وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## eng 3mr (25 يونيو 2009)

انا لسه في المشروع.......

بس معرفش حد معين.........

بس إن شاء الله هي كتيره و عندها نقص في المهندسين.....

إن شاء الله خير


----------



## م/ مسلمة (25 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك مهندس عمرو على الرد وربنا يوفقك فى المشروع ان شاء الله وياريت لو فى امكانية لتزويدى بها من اعضاء هذا المنتدى الكريم


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 يونيو 2009)

مكتب الدكتور أحمد فاضل ويعد من أكبر مكاتب الصحية في الشرق الأوسط ان لم يكن اكبرها
المنصورة - مصر


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (26 يونيو 2009)

مكتب انفيروكونسلت (د / هشام عبد الحليم ) ويعد من اكبر مكاتب الاعمال الصحية بمصر 
شارع288 من شارع الجزائر - المعادي الجديدة 
لو محتاجة معلومات اكتر انا اقدر اجيبها
واسألكم الدعاء


----------



## م/ مسلمة (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس ابراهيم ومهندس a_h_helal وكنت بفضل ان كان من الممكن افادتى بايميلاتهم لانى بسعى لانى اشتغل فى المجال ده وكنت عايزة ابعت السى فى لاكبر عدد ممكن من المكاتب واشكركم على المشاركة الطيبة مرة اخرى


----------



## bazoonline (16 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كما ذكر eng_a_h_helal فمكتب انفيروكونسلت ( د/ هشام عبد الحليم ) من المكاتب المتميزة 
والاميل بتاعه [email protected] 


ويوجد ايضا للعلم هذه المكاتب والشركات :

1 - مصر للاستشارات الهندسية ( د / سامح عبد الجواد ) - المهندسين
2 - يوتيلتيز ( د / مصطفى عشماوى ) - المهندسين
3 - طلعت وامام - المهندسين 
4 - انفيروسيفيك
5- مكتب د / أحمد فاضل - المنصورة
6 - ايجيك ( د / ايهاب راشد ) - الهرم
7- محرم وباخوم - الدقى

بس بجد المكاتب حتتعلمى فيها عن الشركات وذلك عن تجربة شخصية لى ولزملائى

والمجال ده حلو وشغله كويس والمكاتب اكبر من كده بكتير
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هناك مكتب يسمى المكتب الإستشاري للهندسه الصحيه والبيئيه( seeco) للأستاذ الدكتور / مدحت صالح 
9 شارع نابلس المهندسين امام مسجد طارق بن زياد


----------



## W elsabbahy (13 أبريل 2010)

سانيس
د- صبور
د-احمد عبد الوارث
د-سعداوى
د. نبيل عبد الملك الاستشاريون المتضامنون أحمد عبد الغني
مكتب مصطفى ميتو
إية سي جي
مكتب التصميمات الكهروميكانيكية
بيت الخبرة
دار الهندسة
دار الخليج
الخطيب وعلمي


----------



## salahothman (13 أبريل 2010)

يمكنك الدخول علي موقع نقابة المهندسين المصرية علي الموقع 
e.mail :[email protected]
دليل المكاتب الاستشارية
للحصول علي المعلومات المطلوبة مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق ​


----------



## م.رفاعي (27 أبريل 2010)

-المركز الإستشاري للهندسة الصحية--SANES
- المهندسون الاستشاريون -أحمد عبد الوارث--AAW
-المكتب الإستشاري للهندسة الصحية و البيئية--SEECO
-الحطاب كونسلت--Hattab Consult
- يوتيليتيز--UTILITIES
-سعداوي للاستشارات الهندسية--SEC
-مصر للهندسة الصحية
- ايجيك
- مصر للاستشارات الهندسية 
- فيوتشر كونسلت 
- مكتب د. احمد فاضل


----------



## dr.usama (15 يونيو 2010)

يجب أن لاننسى المكتب الاستشارى للهندسة الصحية والبيئية أ.د / مدحت صالح


----------



## محمدالعوضي (25 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abo omar mohammed (9 أكتوبر 2010)

وأنا مع حضرتك يادكتور أسامه يجب ان لاننسي مكتب الدكتور مدحت صالح


----------



## حلمى جمعه (9 أكتوبر 2010)

hgsbl ugd;l
pgln [lui dpdd;l


----------



## AMANY A (27 أكتوبر 2010)

لو ممكن اسماء مكاتب الاستشارية فfirefighting


----------



## البدرى سالم (19 مارس 2011)

* المكتب الإستشاري للهندسه الصحيه والبيئيه( seeco) للأستاذ الدكتور / مدحت صالح 
9 شارع نابلس المهندسين امام مسجد طارق بن زياد*
من احسن مكاتب الصحية فى مصر وذلك من خلال معرفتى الشخصية بالمكتب


----------

